# Eggs left unattended



## Skye'sEcho (May 28, 2011)

My pigeon laid her first egg (I'm not sure if it is fertilized) and she sat on it all day yesterday. I put it into a box with shredded newspaper for overnight because it freezes outside, and she was not sitting on it when I checked her last night or this morning. The egg was left unattended overnight with freezing weather- is it still ok or should I wait a few more days than toss it? Like I said, I'm not sure if it is fertilized.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

When she was sitting on the egg all day yesterday ........where did she lay it before you put it in a box with shredded paper ? ........My experience is , there are only a couple of hens that will accept me moving their eggs or interfering with them .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Skye'sEcho said:


> My pigeon laid her first egg (I'm not sure if it is fertilized) and she sat on it all day yesterday. I put it into a box with shredded newspaper for overnight because it freezes outside, and she was not sitting on it when I checked her last night or this morning. The egg was left unattended overnight with freezing weather- is it still ok or should I wait a few more days than toss it? Like I said, I'm not sure if it is fertilized.


They usually lay two..the second may come 45 or so hours later. if not then she only has the one egg. you can not move egg/s as they do not like change. If you can give her a fake one in the place she layed this one she may sit on it again which you want so she does not lay eggs so close togehter which can deplete her calcium stores. Now that you know you have a hen, you will want fake eggs if you do not want to boil the real ones for her to sit on, calcium suppliment to keep her calcium up, low calcium in hens can cause thin shelled eggs or soft eggs which can cause egg binding which can be deadly, also lame birds who can not use their legs. If the egg was in below freezing weather after it had heat on it..it probably will not develope if fertile. but what do you have to lose, you can just put the egg back in her spot where she wanted to sit it and see if she does sit it or then if she lays a second and wait.


----------



## Skye'sEcho (May 28, 2011)

This one was her second egg (the first dropped to the ground and broke) and I put the box directly under where she was sitting and did not move the egg.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

If your happy for her to try again which could happen in 10 or so days .....I would put a nesting bowl + nest material where she laid her egg if you don't already have a designated area or boxes for this to happen.

good luck !


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sometimes birds are like that. Change their nest at all and it makes them not want to go back to it. Other pairs may not care at all. Just depends on the individual bird. If she'd been incubating them before and it was left alone all night, it's no good now.


----------

